# What's your job? How did you get it?



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm currently working with a mate in recruitment (its just the two of us). unfortunately, hes a lazy fecker with no real need to work hard (family money), so i dont earn much money. if i work a little i earn a little, if i work alot i earn a little.. as its reliant on him pulling his weight, so there is no incentive to do any work. because of this im looking for new work, but have absolutely no idea of what to get into. im 19 and want something full time as i need the money, which is also why im not in uni. i have no idea what job or industry to get into as there hasnt really been anything in particular ive been drawn to, but im prepared to put the work in for most things and start at the bottom as long as there is progression.

ive seen a couple of threads recently about peoples wages but not too much about what their jobs are or how they got them, so basically this thread is to see what kind of jobs you all have and how you got there to give me some ideas :thumbup1:

edit: also your wage/ or average wage in your type of job


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If I told you I'd have to kill you.

InB4Bitter claims and tekkers jokes.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

scott08 said:


> I'm currently working with a mate in recruitment (its just the two of us). unfortunately, hes a lazy fecker with no real need to work hard (family money), so i dont earn much money. if i work a little i earn a little, if i work alot i earn a little.. as its reliant on him pulling his weight, so there is no incentive to do any work. because of this im looking for new work, but have absolutely no idea of what to get into. im 19 and want something full time as i need the money, which is also why im not in uni. i have no idea what job or industry to get into as there hasnt really been anything in particular ive been drawn to, but im prepared to put the work in for most things and start at the bottom as long as there is progression.
> 
> ive seen a couple of threads recently about peoples wages but not too much about what their jobs are or how they got them, so basically this thread is to see what kind of jobs you all have and how you got there to give me some ideas 1:


Can you drive?


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

i did start a similar thread a while ago if you have not seen it and wanted a read

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/233171-job-how-you-got-there.html


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

HR systems officer, started as an apprentice in general HR then found a niche and I'm sticking with it


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

babyarm said:


> Can you drive?


can drive a light motorcycle but not a car. started learning though so shouldnt be long before i have a license


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

scott08 said:


> can drive a light motorcycle but not a car. started learning though so shouldnt be long before i have a license


Well when you do get it.that's one area of work you can look into. There's never a shortage of driving jobs(car van or 3.5) that would be a good start for you.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

noongains said:


> i did start a similar thread a while ago if you have not seen it and wanted a read
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/233171-job-how-you-got-there.html


cheers for that ill give it a read through, makes this a little pointless!

however though most people on that thread dont include their salary or salary in their industry which would could be helpful for deciding what kind of job to go for


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I pursued a career in psychology (degree and various jobs) but have now started my own, completely unrelated business which launches in a few weeks. I haven't even started making money from it yet and yet I know that I could never go back to working for someone else. I think that being your own boss is something worth aspiring for; it enables autonomy and no cap on earning potential.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Hera said:


> I pursued a career in psychology (degree and various jobs) but have now started my own, completely unrelated business which launches in a few weeks. I haven't even started making money from it yet and yet I know that I could never go back to working for someone else. I think that being your own boss is something worth aspiring for; it enables autonomy and no cap on earning potential.


im aming to be my own boss too.

at the moment im unemployed doing a sport and exercise science course... who knows where ill end up


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

zasker said:


> im aming to be my own boss too.
> 
> at the moment im unemployed doing a sport and exercise science course... who knows where ill end up


Awesome! :thumb:

If it's of any use to you and you're under 30 years old, The Prince's Trust enterprise programme is something that I think is well worth doing; it's a completely free 5 day course in entrepreneurship with the potential of a £4K loan at the end of it  It gave me some great tools with my business plan and financial forecasting that enabled me to get essential loans and grants  Just thought I'd mention it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i own a gym , it`s taken years to get to this point but it is very satisfying


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Hera said:


> Awesome! :thumb:
> 
> If it's of any use to you and you're under 30 years old, The Prince's Trust enterprise programme is something that I think is well worth doing; it's a completely free 5 day course in entrepreneurship with the potential of a £4K loan at the end of it  It gave me some great tools with my business plan and financial forecasting that enabled me to get essential loans and grants  Just thought I'd mention it


cheers Hera, ill keep that in mind, im a fair way of being my own boss but it could be useful todo and get the skills


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I work for www.tensar.co.uk

Been here 7 years.

Took 3 interviews.

Didn't finish school so no gcse's plus been prison twice so not exactly got a brilliant cv.

I sit and watch a machine make a product.

When machine breaks I fix it.

Shifts 6-2/2-10/10-6. Wage is £355 a week after tax.

Here's my machine.


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

sen said:


> I work for www.tensar.co.uk
> 
> Been here 7 years.
> 
> ...


Interesting, What type of products does it make?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> I pursued a career in psychology (degree and various jobs) but have now started my own, completely unrelated business which launches in a few weeks. I haven't even started making money from it yet and yet I know that I could never go back to working for someone else. I think that being your own boss is something worth aspiring for; it enables autonomy and no cap on earning potential.


Still selling the bra;s for ladies with massive boobs ?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> Awesome! :thumb:
> 
> If it's of any use to you and you're under 30 years old, The Prince's Trust enterprise programme is something that I think is well worth doing; it's a completely free 5 day course in entrepreneurship with the potential of a £4K loan at the end of it  It gave me some great tools with my business plan and financial forecasting that enabled me to get essential loans and grants  Just thought I'd mention it


What id your bang on 30?


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hera said:


> Awesome! :thumb:
> 
> If it's of any use to you and you're under 30 years old, The Prince's Trust enterprise programme is something that I think is well worth doing; it's a completely free 5 day course in entrepreneurship with the potential of a £4K loan at the end of it  It gave me some great tools with my business plan and financial forecasting that enabled me to get essential loans and grants  Just thought I'd mention it


Yeah, I got 10k last year towards my business through this ( well 5k each with my business partner)

Would recommend !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sams said:


> Still selling the bra;s for ladies with massive boobs ?


Not quite 'massive'...it's more to do small band sizes.



Sams said:


> What id your bang on 30?


Hmm? :confused1:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

222 said:


> Interesting, What type of products does it make?


Glasstex, it's called. Fibre glass stitched onto non woven fabric. It's used under roads to stop them collapsing. All our products are used for ground stability.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

222 said:


> Yeah, I got 10k last year towards my business through this ( well 5k each with my business partner)
> 
> Would recommend !


Ooo, nice one! We were told to apply for £4K max and a £250 grants for marketing research. I did manage to borrow much more from another company though due to the strong business plan and forecast that I'd developed with the Prince's Trust  I use the forecast all the time now!

What business did you start?


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

scott08 said:


> I'm currently working with a mate in recruitment (its just the two of us). unfortunately, hes a lazy fecker with no real need to work hard (family money), so i dont earn much money. if i work a little i earn a little, if i work alot i earn a little.. as its reliant on him pulling his weight, so there is no incentive to do any work. because of this im looking for new work, but have absolutely no idea of what to get into. im 19 and want something full time as i need the money, which is also why im not in uni. i have no idea what job or industry to get into as there hasnt really been anything in particular ive been drawn to, but im prepared to put the work in for most things and start at the bottom as long as there is progression.
> 
> ive seen a couple of threads recently about peoples wages but not too much about what their jobs are or how they got them, so basically this thread is to see what kind of jobs you all have and how you got there to give me some ideas :thumbup1:
> 
> edit: also your wage/ or average wage in your type of job


mate i would recommend doing an open uni degree as unskilled work is sh!t i work in construction and clear £500 after tax for 40hrs which isn't too bad but there is no chance of career progression so i start a uni course part time whilst working as i dont fancy doing this for the next 30yrs


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I work in scientific research, in my section though wage is never going to hit more than 35k at most which svcks don't really enjoy it and doesn't interest me too much. would love to be my own boss


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

I left school at 16 and was a full time footballer up untill the age of 20 then snapped my cruciate ligament and my contract ran out during recovery. luckily my mums husband at the time owned a company and offered my an apprenticeship as an electrical engineer so i have been doing up untill the last 6 months where i changed jobs within the company and took up a new role in the Sales department. moneys is pretty decent, not amazing but the only way is up as they say


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hera said:


> Ooo, nice one! We were told to apply for £4K max and a £250 grants for marketing research. I did manage to borrow much more from another company though due to the strong business plan and forecast that I'd developed with the Prince's Trust  I use the forecast all the time now!
> 
> What business did you start?


Nice we are looking for further funding at the moment !

The loan scheme we are on is this one http://www.startuploans.co.uk/ government run, i think their very similar to the prince's trust.

And a range of male grooming products, Launching late October its taken over two years to get it ready for market including all safety testing etc completely under estimated the work needed.

Can not wait to finally have it out their !


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

scott08 said:


> I'm currently working with a mate in recruitment (its just the two of us). unfortunately, hes a lazy fecker with no real need to work hard (family money), so i dont earn much money. if i work a little i earn a little, if i work alot i earn a little.. as its reliant on him pulling his weight, so there is no incentive to do any work. because of this im looking for new work, but have absolutely no idea of what to get into. im 19 and want something full time as i need the money, which is also why im not in uni. i have no idea what job or industry to get into as there hasnt really been anything in particular ive been drawn to, but im prepared to put the work in for most things and start at the bottom as long as there is progression.
> 
> ive seen a couple of threads recently about peoples wages but not too much about what their jobs are or how they got them, so basically this thread is to see what kind of jobs you all have and how you got there to give me some ideas :thumbup1:
> 
> edit: also your wage/ or average wage in your type of job


My mate moved to London from Belfast with a suitcase and two gcse's two years ago. Now he's earning £28,000 plus bonuses in Recruitment at 24, not too bad!!

Me on the other hand, got a degree and got a job in the field I studied (Engineering). Pays ok and will be excellent once I go contract. I have entrepreneurial aspirations as well as I hate working for someone else!

Good shout on the PoW trust @Hera, I'll look into that!


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

I work as an actuarial consultant (DB retirement). I got into the job on a graduate scheme straight out of uni, and been working for just over 2 years now. Definitely enjoy the work; pretty heavy going at times with having to study for professional exams along side work. The only bonus of the exams is that I get 1 day a week off to study... always nice to have a break from the office!

Salary wise - I started on £28,500 pa. We get payrises for each exam pass + yearly salary review. 2 years into the job and I'm now on £34,000 pa. Get a 7.5% bonus on top of that assuming you hit performance targets (which is very doable).

Going forward, should be steady rise from exam passes; then a fairly big jump on qualification. I'd expect roughly 2-3 more years till all exams are done, and post-qualification salary is around £55k + 20% bonus. From there it depends massively on how you perform, what job moves / career direction you take. Senior consulting actuaries in my office are on £100-150k + 30-50% bonus (based in Birmingham - London can go quite a bit higher).


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

p.cullen said:


> I left school at 16 and was a full time footballer up untill the age of 20 then snapped my cruciate ligament and my contract ran out during recovery. luckily my mums husband at the time owned a company and offered my an apprenticeship as an electrical engineer so i have been doing up untill the last 6 months where i changed jobs within the company and took up a new role in the Sales department. moneys is pretty decent, not amazing but the only way is up as they say


Who did you play for?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

222 said:


> Nice we are looking for further funding at the moment !
> 
> The loan scheme we are on is this one http://www.startuploans.co.uk/ government run, i think their very similar to the prince's trust.
> 
> ...


If you're producing your own product it's well worth looking at the Manufacturing Advisory Service (MAS) as they give grants for people who form part of the chain of UK manufacture. I'm classed as a UK manufacturer and so have been eligible 

I can totally relate to what your saying about underestimating! I way underestimated the work and the necessary finance! But then had I not been so ignorant, I probably wouldn't have done it...and I'm glad I have


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hera said:


> If you're producing your own product it's well worth looking at the Manufacturing Advisory Service (MAS) as they give grants for people who form part of the chain of UK manufacture. I'm classed as a UK manufacturer and so have been eligible
> 
> I can totally relate to what your saying about underestimating! I way underestimated the work and the necessary finance! But then had I not been so ignorant, I probably wouldn't have done it...and I'm glad I have


Wow perfect, I will look into this. Thanks

Would this still be applicable if i am working with UK manufactures or would i have to be the manufacture?

Yeah exactly, Good luck !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

222 said:


> Wow perfect, I will look into this. Thanks
> 
> Would this still be applicable if i am working with UK manufactures or would i have to be the manufacture?
> 
> Yeah exactly, Good luck !


Oh absolutely! As long as you're part of the chain. I don't make my product...I pay a UK manufacturer but I am contributing to an increase in UK manufacture which MAS support. It's the easiest process for finance that I've ever gone through...I had a face-to-face meeting with a representative who, after a short chat, could instantly tell me how muvh money he'd give me...and it was a significant amount!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> Not quite 'massive'...it's more to do small band sizes.
> 
> Can you send me some pictures so I know what your talking about


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hera said:


> Oh absolutely! As long as you're part of the chain. I don't make my product...I pay a UK manufacturer but I am contributing to an increase in UK manufacture which MAS support. It's the easiest process for finance that I've ever gone through...I had a face-to-face meeting with a representative who, after a short chat, could instantly tell me how muvh money he'd give me...and it was a significant amount!


Great, will be contacting them soon.

I will let you know how i get on  thanks


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sams said:


> Can you send me some pictures so I know what your talking about


Just normal women with fairly small rib cages.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

222 said:


> Great, will be contacting them soon.
> 
> I will let you know how i get on  thanks


Fab...I hope it helps  It's made a huge difference for my cash flow


----------



## MySuppCheck (Aug 3, 2014)

sen said:


> I work for www.tensar.co.uk
> 
> Been here 7 years.
> 
> ...


Does this machine make membrane/geotextile?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Work for a company that make cnc machines ( supposedly the best in the world) work in quality control and spend most my day driving fork truck. Money's not to bad for factory work and do have a laugh with the lads there.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Strength and Conditioning coach to athletes and gym owner.

In my own time I also perform various research and fly helicopters.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

I give macroeconomic research and investment advice to hedge funds, banks and asset managers. Didn't go to uni and have done professional qualifications and courses instead. Salary wise it's round £125-130 k a year.

Easiest way to get in to it is via a sales or admin or support role.

J.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I left school at 14 and started laboring on a building site. Joined the Army for 9 years after which I returned to college to complete 5 years Electrical Engineering. I now work worldwide offshore within the Oil & Gas sector.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> Just normal women with fairly small rib cages.


So normal sized woman, like skinny-ish girls with big boobs so the band fits but the cup size also fits ?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

MySuppCheck said:


> Does this machine make membrane/geotextile?


Sure does. Just about.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Web developer/designer/marketer

Did graphic design at college, when I finished that I found a work experience position working 2 days a weeks at a marketing agency (think they gave me £60 a day cash in hand but would have done it for nothing tbh). It was around 2001 and the companies we worked for were really starting to take the internet seriously (industrial b2b so was a bit behind the curve) so I just sort of fell into that side of things. Got offered a full time job, progressed to online manager (so overlooked anything online, from design to development to marketing). Started working for myself about two years ago.


----------



## TheBigD (Jul 24, 2014)

I run my own niche head-hunting/recruitment business. It's a Limited Company which I've run for close to 5 years now... I recruit in the Defence, Digital & IT markets; mainly cater for perm Project, Programme, Marketing and Product management type roles but also recruit for specialised Developers (PHP to .Net etc...); mainly as contractors but some perm positions also.

I used to work for BAE Systems, General Dynamics and EADS (latter 2 as a contract recruiter and worked from home); it was great but then I realised that the hard work I was putting in wasnt really paying me as well as it could and some of my clients were asking all the time if I'd think about setting up on my own as really they used the recruitment firm's I worked for to deal with me basically... So I set up in Nov 2009 

I still recruit for EADS, GD, BAE (every so often; had a bit off a fall out with some of the senior management for messing candidates and myself about and BAE management didnt like being told the truth)! I also recruit for GCHQ, The Met Police and SOCA (these are all IT Security based roles). I deal with quite a few Mobile Telco companies too (these are mainly marketing & product roles as well as various contract dev roles) etc...

When I worked for a recruitment firm I made commission (about £1k out of every £12k I brought in); not a lot really! Obviously I had a basic salary but still; it wasnt doing it for me! I was lucky to bring home £40-£45k a year but I made the company 6-8 times that!!!

Hopefully I'll be on for a £135k year this year; possibly more if a few other roles come off that I'm hoping for!!!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm Lead Draughtsman designing hydraulic, pneumatic and electrical well control systems for the oil and gas sector! In charge of a small team designing and producing technical drawings and working 3D models.

Started as a trainee doing a day release engineering degree, worked my way up through Cad operator, Draughtsman, Senior Draughtsman and Lead in about 8 years! Pay wise I'm on £40k basic and 15% yearly bonus! Hopefully increasing once I get a bit more experience in the Lead role!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

23, I work in IT sales, can't say who for sadly because of the conversations that go on on here.

Started working as a temp in customer services earning 17k

then worked in finance - 20k

then worked in purchashing - 22k

Then moved into sales 28k

massively over achieved and was promoted and wage was raised to 50.4k

but i overachieve a lot so i take home about 60k

Just got a promotion again within the same company so i'm hoping to make it to 70k next year


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Strength and Conditioning coach to athletes and gym owner.
> 
> and egotistical wanker


that`s more accurate


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sams said:


> So normal sized woman, like skinny-ish girls with big boobs so the band fits but the cup size also fits ?


Mmm, sort of..although not necessarily 'big boobs'. A 28DD for example is pretty small! It's the same volume bust as a 34B.

The cup sizes for women with small band sizes sound massive e.g GG, H etc but what most people don't realise is that the cup is related to the band size e.g. a 28DD is the same as a 34B. So whilst I'll be selling bra sizes such as 26G, 28H etc the women needing these bras don't look like breast enlarged porn stars...they look pretty normal.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> that`s more accurate


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Hera said:


> I pursued a career in psychology (degree and various jobs) but have now started my own, completely unrelated business which launches in a few weeks. I haven't even started making money from it yet and yet I know that I could never go back to working for someone else. I think that being your own boss is something worth aspiring for; it enables autonomy and no cap on earning potential.


I'm MD of marketing company. And managing staff, and all of the **** they bring is the most frustrating part to my job.

Started my own business when I was 24, been a director of 3 other companies, it's hard work but the rewards are certainly there.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

no-way said:


> I'm MD of marketing company. And managing staff, and all of the **** they bring is the most frustrating part to my job.
> 
> Started my own business when I was 24, been a director of 3 other companies, it's hard work but the rewards are certainly there.


Ha ha...it's people that make it stressful isn't it! :laugh: Whether it be clients or staff...

Very inspirational though to have to been so successful! Nice one  I imagine you'd never return to being employed by someone else?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

I work for a big company, been a sales assistant there for 6 years and fed up tbh, clearly no sign of progression. Like you whether I work my hardest or not I still come out with the same wage per month. The bad thing is I'm part time and only get around 20 hours a week and for someone my age (22) its pretty ****. more or less same **** different day and been in the job since I left school. Like I say no sign of progression so I am wanting to move on and willing to start from the bottom, but not sure what to do.

I hate that dreaded question, what do you want to do in life or whats your dream? I haven't a clue at all.


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

Window cleaner.was fed up working for min wage so brought some tools and a ladder and knocked doors to get work.

Really starting to grow now and earn between £20-40 ph.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Hera said:


> Ha ha...it's people that make it stressful isn't it! :laugh: Whether it be clients or staff...
> 
> Very inspirational though to have to been so successful! Nice one  I imagine you'd never return to being employed by someone else?


Thanks 

Staff are a headache. Managing the overall running of a business, developing new products and maintaining revenue while doing so is a juggling act.

I don't imagine i'll ever be lower than the level I'm currently at. My aim now is to sell this company within 2 years, invest my shares in at least 5 other companies and sit on their boards as a non-exec helping them grow my investment.


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Fortis said:


> I work for a big company, been a sales assistant there for 6 years and fed up tbh, clearly no sign of progression. Like you whether I work my hardest or not I still come out with the same wage per month. The bad thing is I'm part time and only get around 20 hours a week and for someone my age (22) its pretty ****. more or less same **** different day and been in the job since I left school. Like I say no sign of progression so I am wanting to move on and willing to start from the bottom, but not sure what to do.
> 
> I hate that dreaded question, what do you want to do in life or whats your dream? I haven't a clue at all.


It's also a positive being part time as you have plenty free time for interviews or looking for a new job


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I dig holes for a living. Wasn't really a career choice, just something I fell into one day...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> 23, I work in IT sales, can't say who for sadly because of the conversations that go on on here.
> 
> Started working as a temp in customer services earning 17k
> 
> ...


pics of your mum lying in your 50k or I call bullsh1t


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> 23, I work in IT sales, can't say who for sadly because of the conversations that go on on here.
> 
> Started working as a temp in customer services earning 17k
> 
> ...


Done well there mate, my friend works in IT in Manchester for ANS group as a Systems Engineer, Microsoft Cloud & Infrastructure. He's hoping to get into pre-sales soon and he tells me the bonues are amazing. Wish I bothered when I was younger to take the IT route in life as the pay well out ways mine


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Worked in a large company of 52,000 people for the past 8 years. Started an apprenticeship through an agency doing electrical CAD work. It finished 4 years ago, and despite over achieving every year the F*ckers are tight and freeze pay all the time despite rolling in it. Had enough so jacking it in and starting fresh. Sick of doing more than the people around me who earn 3x my salary so retrained in nutrition, and moving abroad to start a new venture with my gf.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> pics of your mum lying in your 50k or I call bullsh1t


I've already posted pictures of my bank statements to prove this, i have no reason to do it again.

I can however post pics of your mother rolling around in my cum for 50 quid?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Slater8486 said:


> Done well there mate, my friend works in IT in Manchester for ANS group as a Systems Engineer, Microsoft Cloud & Infrastructure. He's hoping to get into pre-sales soon and he tells me the bonues are amazing. Wish I bothered when I was younger to take the IT route in life as the pay well out ways mine


Cheers bro - Honestly it's got nothing to do with IT, you just have to learn the products. nothing to stop you doing it, i didnt know anything about it when i started.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Danny2795 said:


> Window cleaner.was fed up working for min wage so brought some tools and a ladder and knocked doors to get work.
> 
> Really starting to grow now and earn between £20-40 ph.


Lot of respect for you there mate. Have a rep


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> Mmm, sort of..although not necessarily 'big boobs'. A 28DD for example is pretty small! It's the same volume bust as a 34B.
> 
> The cup sizes for women with small band sizes sound massive e.g GG, H etc but what most people don't realise is that the cup is related to the band size e.g. a 28DD is the same as a 34B. So whilst I'll be selling bra sizes such as 26G, 28H etc the women needing these bras don't look like breast enlarged porn stars...they look pretty normal.


Although I'm quite disappointed that my conception of small girls with big boobs isn't a reality, I'm still slightly confused.

So your quite small so your cup size would be a D I am assuming, correct?

Maybe you should link me to your website so I can investigate further


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Software Developer, did the whole uni route then got a lucky break without alot of experience. It's an ok job salary wise and im currently working local, so cant complain.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Sams said:


> Although I'm quite disappointed that my conception of small girls with big boobs isn't a reality, I'm still slightly confused.
> 
> So your quite small so your cup size would be a D I am assuming, correct?
> 
> Maybe you should link me to your website so I can investigate further


Don't rekon you will be able to find her home address from her website tbh pal


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> pics of your mum lying in your 50k or I call bullsh1t


Dont hate the player! :lol:

It's nothing till you're into 6 figures anyway. haha


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> Don't rekon you will be able to find her home address from her website tbh pal


I will just ask the L man, he will no doubt have it.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

deano said:


> Software Developer, did the whole uni route then got a lucky break without alot of experience. It's an ok job salary wise and im currently working local, so cant complain.


Same.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Self employed carpet fitter started this year working with my father in law


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Account Manager and currently earning £30k + bonus at 21 years old. Could potentially earn £50k+ if you get into the right areas and know what you're selling.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Prison officer.

Interesting but very much the same routine day in day out.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Danny2795 said:


> Window cleaner.was fed up working for min wage so brought some tools and a ladder and knocked doors to get work.
> 
> Really starting to grow now and earn between £20-40 ph.


I did a small website for a lad from my school who's a window cleaner the other month. He's got about 700 clients on his books and 3 kitted out vans that he grew from almost nothing... certainly a decent business.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Inland revenue senior officer. I got the job showing a video of myself fukcing a mates sheep on his farm and they found it so amusing I was hired right then and there


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

I served my time in a mechanical engineering advanced apprenticeship and work offshore as above, also started my own software programming business after being bored on a ship and learning myself lol


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

I work from home, 3 hours per day , pay is ok.. i probably come out with around 10k per month

Ask me how i got into this career path and i will call you out for being bitter and a peasant

Not srs

I work in IT

How i got into it? Left school at 15 never went college

Got Microsoft and Cisco certs by self study and worked for free for a few months part time to get experience


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

no-way said:


> Dont hate the player! :lol:
> 
> It's nothing till you're into 6 figures anyway. haha


Give me a couple more years


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Give me a couple more years


Crack on buddy!

A mil in the bank is my next personal target


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Royal Navy and err signed my life away on a dotted line.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I am a consultant working from home in safety.

I see clients in my own time, run my own diary and never have my boss on my case.

Some times have naps in the day, or finish early and go on the lash in the city with my pal, or meet my Mrs for lunch.

Its a very very easy life but I took a 10k pay cut from my last job and also lost my company car with was a brand new A5 S line.

I am in the position now where i can go for a job 10k more but I will have to work proper hours, wont have my mondays at home, naps, meet with pals etc.

What do you go for thew easy stress free life or the hardworking miserable life but have more money to spend ??????

Thoughts ?????


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I work on overhead power lines. Earnings are around 60k but there's plenty of guys who batter the overtime and do 80+.

I did all the 'A' level and uni bollocks but always knew being in an office wasn't for me.

I was working for a tree surgery company and basically met and got chatting to one of the head honchos of an electricity distribution company. I'd like to think he saw me as reliable and hardworking and offered me a job.

It's absolutely the best job in the world. Sometimes i can't believe they pay me for playing with my mates in fields all day, climbing stuff, and driving cool vehicles.

I'm 35, and i'll never want to do anything else. :thumb:


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

22 and work as a sales consultant for a fairly large construction firm who are basically a branch off a much larger tree (company).

Scope for progression is only if you want to move out into the larger parent company as a field rep, selling much more interesting products such as performance materials etc...

I should be happy how far I've come leaving school with not the best qualifications and receiving bonuses and x2 pay rises this year alone but sadly, I'm not.

I applied for the royal navy reserves but my maths let me down, which was a major kick in the teeth as I think the navy is the ideal career for me. I'll be applying again next year once I've got myself back on track!

-See the world

-Meet new people

-Learn new skills

-Feel like your actually doing good

You probably get decent money too but there's four things right there that I'd take more than anything right now...


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

spod said:


> I work on overhead power lines. Earnings are around 60k but there's plenty of guys who batter the overtime and do 80+.
> 
> I did all the 'A' level and uni bollocks but always knew being in an office wasn't for me.
> 
> ...


What do you need to be able to do that mate? Any advice?

I'm guessing you are in England right?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

spod said:


> I work on overhead power lines. Earnings are around 60k but there's plenty of guys who batter the overtime and do 80+.
> 
> I did all the 'A' level and uni bollocks but always knew being in an office wasn't for me.
> 
> ...


What if your mates aren't gay and don't want you playing with them?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I've already posted pictures of my bank statements to prove this, i have no reason to do it again.
> 
> I can however post pics of your mother rolling around in my cum for 50 quid?


Deal at 35


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

vinoboxer said:


> What do you need to be able to do that mate? Any advice?
> 
> I'm guessing you are in England right?


Yeah, i'm in the midlands buddy.

You don't really 'need' anything. They ask apprentices to have 5 gcse's i think, but that's only cos they have quite a few applications and want to narrow the field down a bit. It's not an academic job at all. It was pointed out to me very early that you can have all the qualifications in the world and still be a useless cu nt!

Most distribution companies as a minimum send you to college to pass a city and guilds course in electrical technology. It's so they can get their 'investors in people' accreditation, but it's a good basic electrical grounding. They'll train you thoroughly in everything you'll need to know to do your job. If you wanna progress and become an engineer, the company will usually pay for any courses that would involve as well.

The training we get in the UK is well respected throughout the world and there's always opportunities to work overseas - Australia, New Zealand and Canada are the usual destinations.

If you have any specific questions that i can help with, drop me a pm.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Sams said:


> What if your mates aren't gay and don't want you playing with them?


Gay or not, it wouldn't stop me! :nono:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

spod said:


> Gay or not, it wouldn't stop me! :nono:


You'd have a very successful sex life in prison with that attitude bro.


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

spod said:


> Yeah, i'm in the midlands buddy.
> 
> You don't really 'need' anything. They ask apprentices to have 5 gcse's i think, but that's only cos they have quite a few applications and want to narrow the field down a bit. It's not an academic job at all. It was pointed out to me very early that you can have all the qualifications in the world and still be a useless cu nt!
> 
> ...


Sounds Mint, How long have you been in the job mate


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Sams said:


> Although I'm quite disappointed that my conception of small girls with big boobs isn't a reality, I'm still slightly confused.
> 
> So your quite small so your cup size would be a D I am assuming, correct?
> 
> Maybe you should link me to your website so I can investigate further


I wouldn't worry yourself too much over it! Regardless of how bra sizing works, all you need are your eyes to tell if someone has big boobs or not! It doesn't matter what the label on her bra says.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

My place of work just hosed £27m down the pan with a failed IT project because they weren't savvy enough to see through the spin. Can't identify it or I'll bring someone into disrepute and get booted. I spent 20 years in the media (TV, print, interweb-thingy) and now work for a shadowy international cabal of security specialists. Sort of.

Money-talk is American and therefore vulgar.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

spod said:


> I work on overhead power lines. Earnings are around 60k but there's plenty of guys who batter the overtime and do 80+.
> 
> I did all the 'A' level and uni bollocks but always knew being in an office wasn't for me.
> 
> ...


See this is what I really wanted to do aswel. Got an interview with western power a while back but the lad that got the job in the end was already a sparky so I had no chance. Fvck knows how to get in to it but it seems like the perfect job for me. Cuz at the minute I'm going nowhere to be honest


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

jealous of a lot of people on here with their success stories!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Electrical design/project engineer, got offered an apprenticeship at sixth form college, so I took it, got qualified whilst earning, took a few years out to do something else, then they contacted me again to ask if I wanted to go back, so I did.

Pay is fairly decent and a great bunch of lads to work with. Only downside is there is ZERO totty either in the office or amongst our clients.


----------



## Mike600 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm a sparky running my own firm( well me in a van) can earn well if you apply yourself in the right way


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm in quality, audit and compliance, worked my way into it. My job is to find out where everyone is going wrong. Everyone hates me. I love it.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Wasp said:


> I'm in quality, audit and compliance, worked my way into it. My job is to find out where everyone is going wrong. Everyone hates me. I love it.


9001 ? I audit 18001, 14001, 9001 as well. Every one hates me as well


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Hera said:


> I wouldn't worry yourself too much over it! Regardless of how bra sizing works, all you need are your eyes to tell if someone has big boobs or not! It doesn't matter what the label on her bra says.


Ok thanks for the advice, I tend to like girls with big boobs but I don't like girls who have big boobs and basically have them on show (unless it's purely a one night stand )


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

222 said:


> Sounds Mint, How long have you been in the job mate


8 years buddy.


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Sams said:


> 9001 ? I audit 18001, 14001, 9001 as well. Every one hates me as well


9001

I've only been doing it for 6 months my old boss was telling me about it as I was interested in getting into quality. Went from 22k to 36k love my job lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I work offshore on wind farm as a high voltage ap and turbine tech. Was an easy transfer for me coming from aviation and the military.

Thing I like most is the views!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Wasp said:


> 9001
> 
> I've only been doing it for 6 months my old boss was telling me about it as I was interested in getting into quality. Went from 22k to 36k love my job lol


Auditing is a piece of **** and normally they treat you well like buy you lunch etc to try and get a there score higher or more lenience.

Do you freelance ?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Conscript said:


> I work offshore on wind farm as a high voltage ap and turbine tech. Was an easy transfer for me coming from aviation and the military.
> 
> Thing I like most is the views!
> 
> ...


Lovely views

Be too paranoid to work there though

All it takes is to upset one nutter with a screw loose and he could just throw you in that water

Never be seen again


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

BaronSamedii said:


> Lovely views
> 
> Be too paranoid to work there though
> 
> ...


The thought has never crossed my mind.. :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Sams said:


> Auditing is a piece of **** and normally they treat you well like buy you lunch etc to try and get a there score higher or more lenience.
> 
> Do you freelance ?


It is really easy. Perfect job for me because I'm pretty anal when it comes to processes plus I get to sit down all day on my own eating food lol.

Nope, for the company I'm in. It's a little different because I'm basically tasked to make sure I have my areas perform and pass checks from the DWP so I can't really go lenient on them. If I do I get fcuk lol


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

By acting like someone who isn't me at all, in the job interview.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am a infrastructure database consultant, started with the company as a fibre engineer 15yrs ago and worked my way through the company to my current position....


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Until last week i was a Night Club manager company went into liquidation over night Despite the owner telling me we were safe till Christmas


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Im a sports and spa massage therapist. I used to work as a process controller but hated working in doors so much so I retraded and never looked back.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Accepted a new job today ! Yeay !

Store Manager for GANT menswear

Start my uni course this weekend too in Sports Remedial Massage ,

It's only one weekend a month so can easily fit it in with the new job


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> Accepted a new job today ! Yeay !
> 
> Store Manager for GANT menswear
> 
> ...


Ill be badgering you for advise soon then


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Natalie said:


> Ill be badgering you for advise soon then


Yea ??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Natalie said:


> Im a sports and spa massage therapist. I used to work as a process controller but hated working in doors so much so I retraded and never looked back.


Just saw this lol

Are you self employed? How long you been doing it ?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> Just saw this lol
> 
> Are you self employed? How long you been doing it ?


Yeah work freelance and bit of mobile. Been doing it a good few years, I love it


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm a Director within a tech division of a global corporation.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Natalie said:


> Yeah work freelance and bit of mobile. Been doing it a good few years, I love it


How long before you built up a client base ?

How did you start out ?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> How long before you built up a client base ?
> 
> How did you start out ?


A while to build up a loyal base and its massively evening and weekend work. This week for example im free during the day and working every evening and saturday. I just built up, years and years of pushing through. I started out doing a **** load for free


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Natalie said:


> A while to build up a loyal base and its massively evening and weekend work. This week for example im free during the day and working every evening and saturday. I just built up, years and years of pushing through. I started out doing a **** load for free


Is it your main source of income ?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> Is it your main source of income ?


Yes. Im training to be a pt to increase my earning potential


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Natalie said:


> Yes. Im training to be a pt to increase my earning potential


Nice 1 I'm sure you will make great money combining the 2


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> Nice 1 I'm sure you will make great money combining the 2


Its a good career if you compare to others. Good money but no social life. What uni you be at?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Natalie said:


> Its a good career if you compare to others. Good money but no social life. What uni you be at?


I'm doing a private course it's £1400 , that gets me qualified and insured to practice , the next course is £1200 and I'm sure I can get some funding on that one , class size is no more than 6 students , it's 830-5 Saturday and Sunday . It's called the Western School based on Ayrshire ( Scotland )


----------



## embrace (Mar 26, 2014)

Tommy10 said:


> I'm doing a private course it's £1400 , that gets me qualified and insured to practice , the next course is £1200 and I'm sure I can get some funding on that one , class size is no more than 6 students , it's 830-5 Saturday and Sunday . It's called the Western School based on Ayrshire ( Scotland )


I was looking into the possibility of training to become a sports massage therapist. I can afford the first course (about £1700) but doubt I could fund the more advance course. Do you know what grants/funding are available?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

embrace said:


> I was looking into the possibility of training to become a sports massage therapist. I can afford the first course (about £1700) but doubt I could fund the more advance course. Do you know what grants/funding are available?


It depends what level. A good level 4 sports massage therapist course will be about £700, you shouldn't have to pay more than that. you will need to do your level 3 first but there isn't much scope for level 3 work. level 4 enables you to work with injured tissue


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Natalie said:


> It depends what level. A good level 4 sports massage therapist course will be about £700, you shouldn't have to pay more than that. you will need to do your level 3 first but there isn't much scope for level 3 work. level 4 enables you to work with injured tissue


Do you ever do extras or have you ever been asked ?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

Sams said:


> Do you ever do extras or have you ever been asked ?


No I dont. But I probably get about 3-4 phone calls in 24 hours asking for extras or the extras minus the massage. Ive got used to it now


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Natalie said:


> No I dont. But I probably get about 3-4 phone calls in 24 hours asking for extras or the extras minus the massage. Ive got used to it now


Should consider it. 4 x £150 = 600 a day

You would be minted and can also avoid the tax man


----------



## eatclean (Apr 30, 2013)

Sams said:


> Should consider it. 4 x £150 = 600 a day
> 
> You would be minted and can also avoid the tax man


At least find someone to pass the leads on to for ££


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

eatclean said:


> At least find someone to pass the leads on to for ££


So basically you have both advised me to be a prostitute or if else fails start pimping others out haha. Cheers boys, great career advise:thumb:


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Self employed US Stock market trader (S&P 500) introduced by my dads friend who has been doing it 10 years.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I was dragged in kicking and screaming


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> How's that working out for you? I'd like to get into something like that. Do you earn/lose much?


this interests me as well, the main issue i had was setting up a stock account. Should get round to that again


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

embrace said:


> I was looking into the possibility of training to become a sports massage therapist. I can afford the first course (about £1700) but doubt I could fund the more advance course. Do you know what grants/funding are available?


I would have got anywhere from 2-500 if I had applied on time for this course , I decide too late . They have funding here in Scotland for it .

You have to get the funding before you book the course , that's where I went wrong , you can ask the course people if funding is available ? They will know who to contact


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Compliance Officer, got the job as I already worked in customer service within the company so when the opportunity came up I applied and luckily talked my way into the job, the wage is absolute ****ing garbage as im only on 15500 a year whereas jobs elsewhere are advertising the same job for 20-25k so currently looking to move.


----------



## jsing2010 (Feb 27, 2014)

you are 19, stay in school and get a degree in something useful all while having a ton of great time. Don't forgo the best 3-4 years of your life buddy.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Stationery seller, been doing it 5 years after getting Back from Australia, my mate offered me a job with him till I got back to normal (was a personal trainer) money is good when you work hard for it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I fix corporate jets all over uk, europe, scandanavia, russia and middle east....fixed aircraft my whole life...started 12 years in the airforce...did all my civil exams when I left


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Air Traffic Control Assistant. Started by working for a Private Air Charter company, looked after all the VIPS (lol) and eventually job came up and I was successful out of 11 other candidates.


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Uriel said:


> I fix corporate jets all over uk, europe, scandanavia, russia and middle east....fixed aircraft my whole life...started 12 years in the airforce...did all my civil exams when I left


Ever been around Norwich Airport mate?


----------



## citius66 (Jan 30, 2014)

Turnaround lead at Agrium - manage engineering for turnarounds and capital projects. Got the offer while I was on a student work term with Syncrude(previous employer). Make around 180k/yr(CAD)+bonus, but taxes eat 40%!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

NDW said:


> Ever been around Norwich Airport mate?


yes mate....only once

edit...actually. ..if its the ine I'm thinking....Saxon air based there, ive been a few times


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike90 said:


> Self employed US Stock market trader (S&P 500) introduced by my dads friend who has been doing it 10 years.


wolf of wall London street?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> How's that working out for you? I'd like to get into something like that. Do you earn/lose much?


Good mate, only been doing it properly for 3 months but have been taught for the past year or so by my dads friend who has been doing it 10 years, he learnt the hard way with

a lot of loss as you do if you try and teach yourself how the market operates. So I count myself extremely lucky to have been taught by him!!

I trade the S&P 500 e-mini futures, you have contracts to trade with depending on how much capital

you have in your account, you can put on as many as you like per trade. You need a min of $500 to trade with 1 contract in your account.

1 Contract will earn you $50 a point, 2, 100 a point, 3, 150 a point and so on. You just want to slowly build your account up

so you can put on 10 contracts per trade and earn $1'500 a day, so nearly a grand a day on a 3 point move, which is easily achievable.....depends on your target and whether you want to spend all day behind the

screen!

You decide your loss as you use brackets when you trade so you can set/move your stop bracket to however much you like and want to loose.

It is a fantastic thing to be into and you can increase your wage everyday if you want, but trying to learn from scratch without help

will most likely end in tears unless you have **** loads of cash to throw at it.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> wolf of wall London street?


Wolf of Willesden


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IT consultancy for Investment Banks - whoever pays the most. 10GCSEs, 4 A Levels, BA (HONS) and also highest possible qualification in my field.

Also two property companies, one is active, one is quiet at moment.


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Facility operator for a large nuclear plant.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

Mike90 said:


> Good mate, only been doing it properly for 3 months but have been taught for the past year or so by my dads friend who has been doing it 10 years, he learnt the hard way with
> 
> a lot of loss as you do if you try and teach yourself how the market operates. So I count myself extremely lucky to have been taught by him!!
> 
> ...


What broker do you use mate?

Any advice for those of us who don't have a dad's friend to help us out?


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

Hera said:


> Awesome! :thumb:
> 
> If it's of any use to you and you're under 30 years old, The Prince's Trust enterprise programme is something that I think is well worth doing; it's a completely free 5 day course in entrepreneurship with the potential of a £4K loan at the end of it  It gave me some great tools with my business plan and financial forecasting that enabled me to get essential loans and grants  Just thought I'd mention it


By the way, I just signed up and I'm doing the course next week! Thank you sexy!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Went to uni after school and studied Electrical Engineering. Did my apprenticeship in marine electronics and RF and always worked in this field. Today I'm a director of a communications company in London, earn a decent wage with good benefits and live comfortably.

At the end of the day money can make you happy, but if you haven't got the right person to spend your life with it all becomes a bit pointless for me. Which is why it's more important for me that I married the love of my life.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

MFM said:


> At the end of the day money can make you happy, but if you haven't got the right person to spend your life with it all becomes a bit pointless for me. Which is why it's more important for me that I married the love of my life.


She's watching you, isn't she?


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

jsing2010 said:


> you are 19, stay in school and get a degree in something useful all while having a ton of great time. Don't forgo the best 3-4 years of your life buddy.


not as simple as that mate. as i said in the op i need to be working full time. i'd love to go to uni to experience it as most of my friends go and love it, however i need the money (for family) so wouldnt be able to earn enough money whilst in uni. picking a new job to go into though is very hard!


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

alot of different jobs in here! its interesting to learn about different industries however as of yet nothing has really caught my eye.

i was considering broker type jobs as it seems you dont need qualifications (in terms of a degree), not sure what it would be like though! most of my mates are in uni so cant recommend any jobs they do, and the rest are working minimum wage jobs.


----------



## Im a lil Dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

USAJFKSOF Special Forces Engineer Sergent. specializing in general engineering, architecture, construction, masonry, electrician, plumbing, HME, UXO disposal, demolitions, military planning, And a **** load of combat skills and identifiers. How did I get it?? have a good enough brains, and go through the Phases of the Special Forces Qualification Course, learn a language (working on my third). And have balls, like, 1 out of 4 might die balls.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

scott08 said:


> I'm currently working with a mate in recruitment (its just the two of us). unfortunately, hes a lazy fecker with no real need to work hard (family money), so i dont earn much money. if i work a little i earn a little, if i work alot i earn a little.. as its reliant on him pulling his weight, so there is no incentive to do any work. because of this im looking for new work, but have absolutely no idea of what to get into. im 19 and want something full time as i need the money, which is also why im not in uni. i have no idea what job or industry to get into as there hasnt really been anything in particular ive been drawn to, but im prepared to put the work in for most things and start at the bottom as long as there is progression.
> 
> ive seen a couple of threads recently about peoples wages but not too much about what their jobs are or how they got them, so basically this thread is to see what kind of jobs you all have and how you got there to give me some ideas 1:
> 
> edit: also your wage/ or average wage in your type of job


I used to work in recruitment, but now work in software sales.

Less hours more cash.

You don't need degree, but you need to be able to understand complex subjects.

My 2nd year and I'm looking at 70/80k and 6 figures next.

I got it by identifying companies I wanted to work for phoning up the directors and asking for an interview.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

CMS assistant at Edinburgh uni, just a placement job for a year instead of study but for an entry job and my first main the wage isn't too bad at 16k, although after this looking at going either freelance or climb up the organisation, plenty of room for growth.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lightning said:


> By the way, I just signed up and I'm doing the course next week! Thank you sexy!


Awesome! Let me know how you find it


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

Chef

Family business luckily lol


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

Im a lil Dragon said:


> USAJFKSOF Special Forces Engineer Sergent. specializing in general engineering, architecture, construction, masonry, electrician, plumbing, HME, UXO disposal, demolitions, military planning, And a **** load of combat skills and identifiers. How did I get it?? have a good enough brains, and go through the Phases of the Special Forces Qualification Course, learn a language (working on my third). And have balls, like, 1 out of 4 might die balls.


Cool story bro


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

I've just left a public transport company where i was doing customer services, running their social media pages etc, on a naff wage. I'm starting Uni on Monday to study Criminology and Forensic studies and after the 3 years hoping to go back to the transport company on a graduate scheme  .


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike90 said:


> Good mate, only been doing it properly for 3 months but have been taught for the past year or so by my dads friend who has been doing it 10 years, he learnt the hard way with
> 
> a lot of loss as you do if you try and teach yourself how the market operates. So I count myself extremely lucky to have been taught by him!!
> 
> ...


sounds interesting mate, what programme/website do you do this through?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Lightning said:


> What broker do you use mate?
> 
> Any advice for those of us who don't have a dad's friend to help us out?


Hi Lightning. My broker works for Globalfutures.com. The trading platform I use is Global Zen Trader, this is the best for the E-mini S&P.

Research E-mini S&P Futures and try to get an understanding of how the market works the best you can. When you are ready you can set up an account through

Globalfutures and apply for a demo, however you will need $5000 in your account to have it all the time, otherwise their free one only lasts two weeks. That way you can mess around with

play money all day until you are ready to go live mate.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> sounds interesting mate, what programme/website do you do this through?


Sure is mate, Globalfutures.com and I use Global Zen Trader platform.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Im a lil Dragon said:


> USAJFKSOF Special Forces Engineer Sergent. specializing in general engineering, architecture, construction, masonry, electrician, plumbing, HME, UXO disposal, demolitions, military planning, And a **** load of combat skills and identifiers. How did I get it?? have a good enough brains, and go through the Phases of the Special Forces Qualification Course, learn a language (working on my third). And have balls, like, 1 out of 4 might die balls.


like Chuck Noris.......only obviosly softer. ...

not sure if you are seriously or not......if ypu are that sh1t hot....why do a quarter of you get killed ?


----------



## jsing2010 (Feb 27, 2014)

scott08 said:


> not as simple as that mate. as i said in the op i need to be working full time. i'd love to go to uni to experience it as most of my friends go and love it, however i need the money (for family) so wouldnt be able to earn enough money whilst in uni. picking a new job to go into though is very hard!


Look man, I don't know your life story so who am I to critique but if you want to just work then pick a financial services firm of any type and push the mail cart. Do your FRM while you are doing that to give yourself an opportunity for advancement. To start go visit a head hunting firm and tell them you are willing to do anything to get your foot in the door. Don't get caught in the broker crap, most of them are performance based with little safety net and it seems you are looking for that safety net so it would be counter productive to your need.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

My name got put forward for my current job (by another on the road type supervisor) which is a service/maintenence engineer, looking after aircon, heating and chilled water systems, HVAC basically.

Only since april I got made up to Site Supervisor at the age of 26 back in April this year. One of the reasons why I joined the Gym. Bulk up and grow in size. Added benefit of being able to lift large pump and motors with ease lol.


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Uriel said:


> yes mate....only once
> 
> edit...actually. ..if its the ine I'm thinking....Saxon air based there, ive been a few times


I used to work for SaxonAir mate.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

jsing2010 said:


> Look man, I don't know your life story so who am I to critique but if you want to just work then pick a financial services firm of any type and push the mail cart. Do your FRM while you are doing that to give yourself an opportunity for advancement. To start go visit a head hunting firm and tell them you are willing to do anything to get your foot in the door. Don't get caught in the broker crap, most of them are performance based with little safety net and it seems you are looking for that safety net so it would be counter productive to your need.


im alright with a performance based job as long as im actually given the opportunity to put extra work in and earn half decent money. i dont have that at the moment so anything is better!

as for a safety net, dont most jobs in the finance sector (and sales in general) that allow for good progression come without much of a safety net?


----------



## jsing2010 (Feb 27, 2014)

scott08 said:


> im alright with a performance based job as long as im actually given the opportunity to put extra work in and earn half decent money. i dont have that at the moment so anything is better!
> 
> as for a safety net, dont most jobs in the finance sector (and sales in general) that allow for good progression come without much of a safety net?


Thats why start by pushing the mail cart, you will get some money and opportunity for advancement if you are willing to put the work. Its a good place to learn as well. Don't look at the opportunity for most money right away but also at a wholesome career prospects. Sales jobs will get you good money right away but if you sell you make money and if you don't then well you don't.


----------



## Im a lil Dragon (Feb 11, 2012)

Uriel said:


> like Chuck Noris.......only obviosly softer. ...
> 
> not sure if you are seriously or not......if ypu are that sh1t hot....why do a quarter of you get killed ?


Well I love chuck's documentaries. And a "lot of us die" ? That's news to me. "For the man on my left, and my right" mmmmmm? sounds familiar? look into the history of Sparta, Greeks, Trojan's or **** even the samurai's. pretty much had the same philosophy. "We suffer for today, so that other's cannot tomorrow."


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm a senior analyst/programmer with an organisation.

I worked my way up to where I am as I didn't go to uni. My job progression went something like:

1. Filing clerk - basically fetching paper files for someone else to look at.

2. Microfilm clerk - sit in front of a machine and feed it invoices for 7 hours.

3. Accounts clerk - sit at a desk and set up supplier accounts on a system. This was my big break as they realised very quickly that not only was I better than my boss but actually understood the technical side.

4. Stock control programmer/manager - As a gamble I agreed to carry out and learn work which was above my salary for free to get my foot in the door so to speak.

5. Got made redundant after 18 years with the company.

6. Junior analyst with the organisation that I'm currently with.

7. Senior analyst - Basically my old bosses job after he left which now makes me responsible for creation of systems and programs that calculate approx. £750m worth of payments each year to companies and all the data required to analyse the performance of the companies we pay. Stressful as ****! But I love the work.

I never declare my salary tho!


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Frigin factory work i didnt used to mind it,decent money and no hassle,clock in ,clock out and plenty ot.Health and safety bollox ruined the job completely,it wasnt even dangerous now youd think we were working in afghanistan the gear we have to wear.The old school factory jobs have gone it used to be a right laugh,not any more feel sorry for the young lads coming in now!


----------

